# Kurze störende Lags beim Online Spielen



## dakader14 (7. September 2015)

*Kurze störende Lags beim Online Spielen*

Hey, ich habe seit einigen Tagen unregelmäßige, kurze, extrem störende Lags wenn ich CS GO spiele. Heute ist es mir sogar bei Rocket League aufgefallen. Die Lags treten total unregelmäßig auf, zu verschiedensten Tageszeiten, ohne dass ich irgendein Muster erkennen könnte. Ich merke nur, dass mein Ping kurz von etwa 30-35 auf 40-50 hochgeht und ich spürbar kurz "durchgerüttelt" werde. Es gibt Spiele da passiert es alle 5-10 Sekunden, es gibt Spiele da passiert es alle 20 Sekunden, es gibt Spiele da passiert es gar nicht. Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann ich es beheben? Ist es normal, dass das so große Auswirkungen hat wenn sich der Ping um 10ms erhöht?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2015)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe seit einigen Tagen unregelmäßige, kurze, extrem störende Lags wenn ich CS GO spiele. Heute ist es mir sogar bei Rocket League aufgefallen. Die Lags treten total unregelmäßig auf, zu verschiedensten Tageszeiten, ohne dass ich irgendein Muster erkennen könnte. Ich merke nur, dass mein Ping kurz von etwa 30-35 auf 40-50 hochgeht und ich spürbar kurz "durchgerüttelt" werde. Es gibt Spiele da passiert es alle 5-10 Sekunden, es gibt Spiele da passiert es alle 20 Sekunden, es gibt Spiele da passiert es gar nicht. Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann ich es beheben? Ist es normal, dass das so große Auswirkungen hat wenn sich der Ping um 10ms erhöht?


also, 10ms mehr oder weniger Ping würdest du nicht durch solche Ruckler merken. Check doch mal, was bei Dir im Hintergrund so alles läuft - vlt. ist da ein Tool, das nach einem Update nun dazwischenfunkt. Kann auch Teamspeak/Skype sein oder Maussoftware usw., auch der Virenscanner. 

Und schau mal, ob es vlt neuere Treiber fürs Mainboard gibt. Du spielst aber per Kabel und nicht WLAN, oder?


----------



## dakader14 (7. September 2015)

Ich spiele per Wlan (16k Leitung, bin im Nebenzimmer, beim Download full Speed, keine Probleme), habe Antivir, Teamspeak und Razer Synapse laufen. Hatte ich aber auch alles so bis vor zwei Wochen wo noch keine Probleme aufgetreten sind. Habe auch auf Windows 10 geupdatet, aber das ist schon viel länger als zwei Wochen her. Wie gesagt, dass einzige was mir auffällt, ist dass bei diesen Lags immer der Ping um ca. 10ms hochgeht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2015)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Ich spiele per Wlan (16k Leitung, bin im Nebenzimmer, beim Download full Speed, keine Probleme), habe Antivir, Teamspeak und Razer Synapse laufen. Hatte ich aber auch alles so bis vor zwei Wochen wo noch keine Probleme aufgetreten sind. Habe auch auf Windows 10 geupdatet, aber das ist schon viel länger als zwei Wochen her. Wie gesagt, dass einzige was mir auffällt, ist dass bei diesen Lags immer der Ping um ca. 10ms hochgeht.


Evlt. hat ein Nachbar nen neuen Router, der auf dem gleichen Kanal sendet - du kannst idR zwischen Kanal 1 und 16 oder so wählen. Einige Router zeigen dann an, was in der Nähe befindliche Router für einen Kanal nutzen, damit du einen "weiter entfernen" nutzen kannst. Wenn möglich, solltest du aber mal per Kabel testen - wenn es auch DA laggt, hat es doch nix mit WLAn zu tun


----------



## dakader14 (7. September 2015)

Wie kann ich die Treiber vom Mainboard updaten? Wo sehe ich, welches ich überhaupt habe?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2015)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Treiber vom Mainboard updaten? Wo sehe ich, welches ich überhaupt habe?



nimm mal das tool CPU-Z, zb bei Chip CPU-Z - Download - CHIP  und dann packst du es aus, startest es und schaust bei "Mainboard" nach dem model. 

Bei der Website des Herstellers kannst du das Modell dann suchen und Dir Downloads zu Deinem Windows anzeigen lassen kannst.


----------



## dakader14 (7. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt den neusten beta amd grafiktreiber installiert und bisher läuft es flüssig, allerdings habe ich jetzt noch nicht so viel gespielt. Kann es wirklich daran gelegen haben?


----------



## dakader14 (7. September 2015)

Problem besteht leider immer noch. :/

Fremder Router scheint auch nicht in der Nähe zu sein.

Hab im TS ein bisschen meinen Ping beobachtet und ich habe immer wieder einen ausgehenden Paketverlust. Der Ping steigt dann eben leicht an. Der hier scheint so ziemlich das gleiche Problem zu haben, aber dem konnte auch nicht geholfen werden: http://www.letsplays.de/forum/index.php/Thread/134246-Merkwürdige-Lags-trotz-gutem-Ping/


----------



## svd (7. September 2015)

Werden bei Windows 10 nicht zB Updates via peer-to-peer weitergegeben? Wie bei einem Torrent Netzwerk benötigt das
ja einen Teil deiner Bandbreite.

Eigentlich sollten schon Win 10 Äquivalente zu XP-Antispy draußen sein.
Vlt holst du dir mal so ein Programm und drehst dort ua das peer-to-peer Hochladen der Updates und die Positionserkennung (localization services,
findest du auch irgendwo in den Privatsphäre Settings) ab.


----------



## dakader14 (8. September 2015)

Danke, aber das hab ich schon ausgestellt. 

Ich weiß immerhin mittlerweile, dass die Lags durch "ausgehenden" Datenverlust verursacht werden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2015)

Dann musst du mal genau schauen, welche Programme bei Dir laufen und vtl "senden"


----------



## BiJay (8. September 2015)

Ein Unterschied von 10 Ping macht keinen Unterschied. Das Problem liegt bei dem Paketverlust. Das kann am WLAN bzw. Router liegen. Wenn möglich vielleicht mal ein Kabel verwenden oder den Router updaten/reseten. Eventuell sind auch irgendwelche Programme dran Schuld, da vielleicht mal mit Tools wie z.B. NetLimiter schauen, wieviel Traffic da von den Programmen ausgehen.


----------

